

Old Bill Gates Interview - parenthesis
http://ei.cs.vt.edu/~history/Bill.Gates.html

======
helveticaman
GATES: Our restricting IBM's ability to compete with us in licensing MS-DOS to
other computer makers was the key point of the negotiation. We wanted to make
sure only we could license it. We did the deal with them at a fairly low
price, hoping that would help popularize it. Then we could make our move
because we insisted that all other business stay with us. We knew that good
IBM products are usually cloned, so it didn't take a rocket scientist to
figure out that eventually we could license DOS to others. We knew that if we
were ever going to make a lot of money on DOS it was going to come from the
compatible guys, not from IBM. They paid us a fixed fee for DOS. We didn't get
a royalty, even though we did make some money on the deal. Other people paid a
royalty. So it was always advantageous to us, the market grew and other
hardware guys were able to sell units.

------
DaniFong
This is quite an interview; particular how he sets out discussions of the
future.

